# Research project



## jello158 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hey everyone so I'm currently in year 12 and that means I need to do research project.... I did have a topic but the teacher didn't like it, so getting to the point I need another idea! It has to be in the form of a question, also I have to be able to find information about it in books, Internet and through interviews/surveys,I want to do it on reptiles (mainly snakes), can anyone give me some good ideas that would be interesting enough to spend 6 months researching it. Thanks in advance, appreciate it


----------



## arevenant (Feb 2, 2015)

How about, as a student studying in your final year, you learn to do your own work, and not rely on other people to simply hand you ideas, information or answers?


----------



## jello158 (Feb 3, 2015)

arevenant said:


> How about, as a student studying in your final year, you learn to do your own work, and not rely on other people to simply hand you ideas, information or answers?


I don't think I was asking people to do my work. I was simply asking if people could give a bit of help since they probably know more about reptiles then I do. If you did not want to help me then why would you waste your time commenting when you could be getting on with your own life?


----------



## Umbral (Feb 3, 2015)

If your teacher didn't like it think of a topic regarding how a teachers opinion of a subject shouldn't influence the way they grade a paper?


----------



## jello158 (Feb 3, 2015)

Umbral said:


> If your teacher didn't like it think of a topic regarding how a teachers opinion of a subject shouldn't influence the way they grade a paper?


haha I like that, it would be interesting to see what the teacher would say


----------



## Umbral (Feb 3, 2015)

I had a teacher mark me down because I wrote a paper pro capital punishment (I don't actually believe in it.) and at the end of the essay she wrote that there is no upside to capital punishment. I ended up getting the head English teacher to mark it again and got about 30% higher. Personal views shouldn't come into marking an essay.


----------



## jello158 (Feb 3, 2015)

Umbral said:


> I had a teacher mark me down because I wrote a paper pro capital punishment (I don't actually believe in it.) and at the end of the essay she wrote that there is no upside to capital punishment. I ended up getting the head English teacher to mark it again and got about 30% higher. Personal views shouldn't come into marking an essay.


Yeah thats not right. Teachers shouldn't be allowed to mark down because of their personal beliefs, especially when some of the students grades count towards if they get a job or go to UNI etc.


----------



## baker (Feb 3, 2015)

What subject are you doing? What are you being assessed at doing, what is the scope of the assignment? What was your previous question? All of this information would be very useful to put if you want people to try and help give you some ideas. 
Cheers Cameron


----------



## jello158 (Feb 3, 2015)

baker said:


> What subject are you doing? What are you being assessed at doing, what is the scope of the assignment? What was your previous question? All of this information would be very useful to put if you want people to try and help give you some ideas.
> Cheers Cameron


Im doing the research topic which is crucial for me to finish year 12, not sure how to explain the research project so here- 'In the Research Project, students have the opportunity to study an area of interest in depth.
They use their creativity and initiative, while developing the research and presentation skills they will need in further study or work. ' (from SACE website). My previous question was 'Why do people fear Reptiles and arachnids' but my teacher did not agree with it, Im thinking about doing something about the evolution of reptiles or snake venom


----------



## baker (Feb 3, 2015)

It is a good question but I am with your teacher about it not being a suitable question for this project. It is just to broad and large of a question for you to be able to answer properly with a year of research. Also finding the information for that would prove difficult at points for you. I don't think your teacher is being mean or said no because they don't like these animals, they are just looking out for you so that you do well. 
If you are interested in the evolution of reptiles one question you could look into is "What are the major changes to the skull structure of squamata and what are the evolutionary advantages to these changes?". This might sound like a difficult question but you will find there is a vast amount of primary literature and information about this topic so you will be able to answer this question very well. You will also be able to make some good presentations from it. I hope this helps you and good luck with it.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## jello158 (Feb 3, 2015)

baker said:


> It is a good question but I am with your teacher about it not being a suitable question for this project. It is just to broad and large of a question for you to be able to answer properly with a year of research. Also finding the information for that would prove difficult at points for you. I don't think your teacher is being mean or said no because they don't like these animals, they are just looking out for you so that you do well.
> If you are interested in the evolution of reptiles one question you could look into is "What are the major changes to the skull structure of squamata and what are the evolutionary advantages to these changes?". This might sound like a difficult question but you will find there is a vast amount of primary literature and information about this topic so you will be able to answer this question very well. You will also be able to make some good presentations from it. I hope this helps you and good luck with it.
> Cheers Cameron



thanks heaps


----------



## Umbral (Feb 3, 2015)

You may want to work on capital letters and punctuation for the assignment . Just kidding my English is pretty bad lol.


----------



## R33C3 (Feb 4, 2015)

you could do something about reptiles adaption to an urban environment (like how they have found refuge in houses, or how the devolpment has pushed them out of there habitat.) and you could interview reptile relocaters or herpers


----------

